# help getting over the hump



## nickel shooter5 (Dec 26, 2009)

I need help with practice tips. Course management or whatever helps get over the hump at the national level. I practice a lot, don't know if I'm doing right. I have bought DVDs, read books and all seems to make sense, but its not helping my scores. I looked for a coach in Indiana but no luck. Thanks for any help


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2010)

need more info.do you shoot backtension,is your shot sequence breaking down,r u developing panic,r u free to just aim etc.also implementing any change in form takes time and your scores may decrease at first but you stick with it and the results will come.one problem for both 3d and hunters is shooting for score in 3d and controlling the aim in hunting if you just shoot your form not for score you will score and you will make that hunting shot.think less just aim .SHOOT YOUR FORM


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

You aren't that far from Terry Wunderle. He is one of the top coaches in the US & lives in Illinois. You can get his contact information from the NFAA Magazine. He writes a column for them.


----------



## nickel shooter5 (Dec 26, 2009)

I practice with back tension, don't shoot any better with it. I have a sweet spot, and a stan shoot off thumb. I shoot the best with wrist strap tru ball copperhead. I don't have target panic. I am free to aim. Shot sequence breaking down???? Don't know what you mean. I shoot pretty good but just can't put a whole round together. Thanks for any help


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Do you have a shot sequence written down? It's difficult to to really know your shot without one. There was a thread several years ago started by MichaelB about shot sequences. Several guys posted theirs in that thread. I'll try to find it.

Back tension is a technique, not a type of release. Any release can be shot with back tension. When you are at full draw, all the tension of holding and aiming should be in your back muscles. Everything else, hands, arms, shoulders, etc are just hooks and levers.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Here it is.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=115065&highlight=sequence


----------



## nickel shooter5 (Dec 26, 2009)

I try to shoot with back tension. I do not have my sequence wrote down. That could help. I have seen Bernies DVDs and try to use bone on bone though my bow arm and use my back to pull through. What practice techniques can I use other then blind bale?


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Their is a prctice method which reqires you to shoot a full game at 5 yards. You can only go back to 8-10 yards if you shoot a full game (12 ends) inside out. this is a great way to practice. Keep shooting and working your way back till you get to 20. 

Also video yourself and watch it. Yopu might learn something.

If you cant do it at 5 yards, you cant do it at 20.


----------



## nickel shooter5 (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks subconsciously. That sounds like a good practice.


----------

